# Dust in shop



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I would venture a guess that not all of us have adequate dust collection going on in our shops,basements,garages,etc. I have been looking around the net at dust collection systems and see a few I would like to have. I have a question ?
1.Does ShopFox make tools for Grizzly,and subsequntly Harbor Frieght? They sure look alike and specs are really close on some models.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

papawd said:


> I would venture a guess that not all of us have adequate dust collection going on in our shops,basements,garages,etc. I have been looking around the net at dust collection systems and see a few I would like to have. I have a question ?
> 1.Does ShopFox make tools for Grizzly,and subsequntly Harbor Frieght? They sure look alike and specs are really close on some models.


 
I'm pretty sure that Shop Fox and Grizzly are manufactured at the same place in China. HF products are also made in China, so it's not a strech to assume that they are made at the same place.

Here's a link from another forum: Shopfox vs. Grizzly - Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum

Hee's another link: http://grizzly-jet-shop-fox-tool-hu.../shiraz-balolia-owner-of-grizzly-imports.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Robert is most likely right. I have a King 16" planer and a cousin bought a Delta about the same size. I couldn't tell them apart.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have found a site that shows the owner of Grizzly also owns Shop Fox and Wood craft...So I guess I have answered my question....


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Shopfox is simply a line of tools from Grizzly that is sold in stores rather than mail order. There are some slight differences, but many of the machines are identical, except for the badge put on them.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I am looking at Onieda,Delta and Penn state line of dust collectors tommorrowmay try and find a store in Baton Rouge that is supposed to have some of these on hand but most likely will end up at PMC machinery in Hammond before it is all over with....Alot of the bargains on the internet are pretty good but shipping is gonna wipe out the savings


----------

